# Custom Engine Cover



## KroBeast13 (Apr 5, 2011)

Had my Engine Covers Painted. Here is the turn out. What you think?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

VERY NICE!! What paint was used?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I like it. I wanted to paint mine but no matter how many times I tried. I couldn't get them taped off nicely.

What is your secret?


----------



## KroBeast13 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks. I took it to a local shop around my way and I took a little bottle of touch up paint (GM Impulse Blue) and the guy called in and picked up a half pint of the Impulse Blue and went from there. $120 job. Well worth it.


----------



## TheDtrain (Apr 9, 2011)

that looks great!


----------



## KroBeast13 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks man..


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

They look nice in the pics


----------



## Powerstroke (Apr 3, 2011)

Looks great was the silver on the covers chipping before? Mine was chipping real bad but i did mine last week like yours only red.. loving the blue


----------



## Jay Mardis (Jun 25, 2016)

Ahh just take my money. Who do i call to buy?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

This thread is over 5 years old...........


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Don't know why you'd want to cover the engine anyways. Just keep the hood closed if your engine ain't pretty


----------

